# Colocação de gráficos



## henriquesillva (1 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

Olá a todos:

Queria, por favor, pedir a alguém, que me explique como é que coloco gráficos no Fórum, como por exemplo "temperaturas do mês de Janeiro".


Um abrigado desde já.


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

henriquesillva disse:


> Olá a todos:
> 
> Queria, por favor, pedir a alguém, que me explique como é que coloco gráficos no Fórum, como por exemplo "temperaturas do mês de Janeiro".
> 
> ...



Boas,
Se utilizas gráficos tipo os do exel ou outros, a maneira mais fácil é fazer um PrintScreen e colocares no forum como uma imagem.
(basta clicares no botão PrtScrn para fazer uma captura do ecrã e depois colar num editor de imagens e editar como uma imagem...)


----------

